# Svenska tecken i LICQ

## oves

Jag kan inte använda svenska tecken (åäö) i licq med konsoll-plugin:et. Är det någon som använder LICQ som kan bekräfta att detta är en bugg? 

```

emerge licq && licq -p console

```

Svenska tecken fungerar i alla andra program inklusive bash/tcsh/zsh. Jag har aldrig haft detta problem på andra linux-distributioner (RedHat, Debian).

Tack på förhand

----------

## Bosnian[X]

jag använder senaste CVS veriosinen av GAIM och där kan jag använda ÅÄÖ utan några problem. Jag hade problem med svenska tecken med "stable"versionen av GAIM men med den senatse har jag inga som helst problem.

----------

## snis

För att använda åäö i Licq så går du in i options-menyn och väljer en annan tecken inställning, jag tror jag använder CP1252, men är inte helt säker, prova dig fram.

----------

## oves

 *Quote:*   

> jag använder senaste CVS veriosinen av GAIM och där kan jag använda ÅÄÖ utan några problem. Jag hade problem med svenska tecken med "stable"versionen av GAIM men med den senatse har jag inga som helst problem.

 

Tack för hjälpen men det var ju inte GAIM som jag hade problem med utan LICQ, det hade varit bättre om du hade testat LICQ med consollpluginet.

 *Quote:*   

> För att använda åäö i Licq så går du in i options-menyn och väljer en annan tecken inställning, jag tror jag använder CP1252, men är inte helt säker, prova dig fram. 

 

Tack men återigen så är det console-pluginet jag använder.

Jag har undersökt saken lite närmare och det verkar som att isprint() (ctype.h) returnerar false trots att en bra LC_CTYPE är vald (i console.cpp i källkoden). Varför detta endast händer i consolepluginnet till LICQ och inga andra ncurses/locale-baserade program har jag dock inte förstått ännu.

----------

## Mux

Ingen som har kommit på en lösning på det här problemet?

Vore kalas om det fanns en.   :Smile: 

----------

## ozt

tjaa.. export LC_LANG="sv_SE" i /etc/rc.conf kan väl vara värt att lägga till. Kolla också keymapen

----------

## Mux

Funkar inte i alla fall.

Har följande i min rc.conf:

KEYMAP="se-latin1"

export LC_LANG="sv_SE"

export Lang="sv_SE"

export LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

----------

## ozt

CONSOLEFONT="iso01.14"

i /etc/rc.conf  :Smile: .

----------

